# Ronda Rousey sig request



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Would one of you kind souls create a Ronda Rousey sig for me? Don't really have any special requests for it just as long as it looks cool is enough for me.

I will give credits, rep, shots, or whatever payment is needed. Thanks in advance if someone makes one:thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bumpity


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll get on this later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

An "elegant" design, not overly active. I always like white sides with some smudging/lighting for the render, and mirror effect. If it's not your thing give me a day or two and I'll whip something up that's more active and not as clean.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

That is lookin' pretty sweet! Nice work


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

M.C said:


> An "elegant" design, not overly active. I always like white sides with some smudging/lighting for the render, and mirror effect. If it's not your thing give me a day or two and I'll whip something up that's more active and not as clean.


I like that one MC but could I bother you to have her armbarring someone? Thanks in advance of course


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, no problem. Can you find a picture that you want used? There's not very many on google images that are in decent quality or that can be used of her.

Post any pics you want and I'll get to it later today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

This would be optimal but it has crappy detail. I'll look for some others.










Of course, I don't know what makes a good sig pic either










I like her face in this one.









Maybe it could go on the side?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Good time for a bump


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Yo mate, I'll try one with those pics later on today


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks man:thumb02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I got busy, sorry.

I'll try to get one of these in again today.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

It happens. Thanks again:thumb02:


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Threw something together, its cool if you don't like it, just practicing after all .


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Not to nitpick but could you make it a little more clearer and maybe different text on her name? Other than that's it's perfect:thumb02:


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Haha, of course, ill get to it asap.

My eyes suck when it comes to things been clear etc, so that'll be why .


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

How do you guys get yours centered up like that? Mine looks goofy over on the left:confused05:


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Just gotta put it in center tags mate.

[cen.ter]img url here[/cen.ter]

Of course remove the full stops .


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone else care to give it a shot?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not really the style I like doing but for Rusty I had to at least give it a go.


----------

